# APA Bows



## SuphanXP

You'll never shoot a smother bow than an APA Viper my friend, any model year!! Not to mention that all their bows are amazingly smooth, fast & quiet!! I have shot all the big name brand bows and they all have their pros & cons but the APA's have more in column A.


----------



## MLabonte

I'm using there flagship bow from 2008 - the mamaba x1, I love these bow's !!!! They balance good / little to no handshock / etc.......
All the thing's that you would look for in a " Major brand leader bow " and the Fang Riser's work great as'well.
Most of there bow's for 2011 I see around $930.00 or less pending on the model and finish. I do believe they are worth the money but other people will say nay due to the fact they are not a Hoyt/PSE/ or a Mathews !.....
The one thing I like most about there 2011 line up is that you can change string or mods with out a bow press.
Try em out - there awesome and smooth and the one I am using has a IBO speed 350FPS with very little brace height " I belive 5 1/4 inch " it is still pretty smooth and forgiving.


----------



## MLabonte

Also to note - there customer service is A-1 !!!


----------



## cody12

Been shooting them over four years and would put them up against any bow out there, smooth draw cycle ,no hand shock, and as much speed as you need and one heck of an eye catcher >---------->


----------



## Pierre Couture

I've held a few two weeks ago at a local hunting show, great craftsmanship and balance for sure. I LOVE the idea of the cam lock for cable and other adjustments, I even had my old Pro Sport slightly modified way back when, with Hoyt limb buttons to allow such a change. I wish more companies were that innovative. Their only drawback at the moment? No finger bows :sad:


----------



## JOHNNY21

I have to agree with the other responses. I've been shooting the OLD Suphan, and it has been a fantastic bow! Draws and shoots smooth. Customer service is a 10 out of 10. I called for some tech. help and talked to Nibal, the owner/ CEO himself, and had my question answered. I was offered a chance to shoot the new Mamba M7 at the 3D shoot in Sudbury by a APA pro staff shooter and had a great chat with that person. I ordered my new M7 today!!


----------



## SuphanXP

I shoot an '09 MX2 and it is by far the nicest true dual cam bow I've ever shot!! 7 1/4" brace height and a 342 IBO make it fast and easy to shoot. One of these bows, some Dark Horse Studs and a few PX2 Broad heads and you got yourself an all Canadian set-up except for the sight & release.


----------



## JOHNNY21

SuphanXP said:


> I shoot an '09 MX2 and it is by far the nicest true dual cam bow I've ever shot!! 7 1/4" brace height and a 342 IBO make it fast and easy to shoot. One of these bows, some Dark Horse Studs and a few PX2 Broad heads and you got yourself an all Canadian set-up except for the sight & release.


 Just curious about the Dark Horse Studs?


----------



## SuphanXP

Great arrows my friend!! Tough shafts, good weights on all spines and canadian made to boot. All I can say is try it you'll like it!!


----------



## JOHNNY21

Thanks, I'll look them up!


----------



## Blackhawk02

I was skeptical about APA. I won a 2010 APA Viper at Indoor 3D Nationals in Red Deer last year. The first thing I noticed was how comfortable the grip was and how little movement the bow had once the bow was in the pocket of your hand. This year Darkhorse Archery sponsored me some arrows and I have taken home a medal in every 3D tournament I have entered this year with the exception of one. I shoot a full Canadian complement. APA, Scorpion Strings, Scorpion Binos, Darkhorse arrows. I don't think the Americans liked it too much when I almost took there North Dakota State Championship with Canadian product.


----------



## Mr. Bill

Pierre Couture said:


> I've held a few two weeks ago at a local hunting show, great craftsmanship and balance for sure. I LOVE the idea of the cam lock for cable and other adjustments, I even had my old Pro Sport slightly modified way back when, with Hoyt limb buttons to allow such a change. I wish more companies were that innovative. Their only drawback at the moment? No finger bows :sad:


A fellow in our club has a new 2011 Mamba XL 36 I believe and is shooting that fingers and is quite enjoying it. He is a long time finger shooter and was the 2010 Canadian Outdoor "Bowhunter Fingers" 3D champion. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Mr. Bill said:


> A fellow in our club has a new 2011 Mamba XL 36 I believe and is shooting that fingers and is quite enjoying it. He is a long time finger shooter and was the 2010 Canadian Outdoor "Bowhunter Fingers" 3D champion. Try it you'll like it.


Out of curiosity, what's his draw length? I shoot about 31", give or take half an inch. Would that be possible with a 36 inch bow?


----------



## Mr. Bill

..OT.. said:


> Anyone here use them ? trying to find some reviews and prices on there 2011-2010 line up and no luck , I called them up and he gave me a price on a viper v7 $850 and accessories package Venom Extreme 2 for $249, and What about their built in exclusive features they seem like a good idea (nock wrench , broad head wrench , carbide sharpener , fang riser and carrying system support structure ) .


I could be accused of being biased but I have shot the complete line including the V7. The V7 is a fantastic bow. It is very smooth and has a solid back stop. Like a rock. It is very dead in the hand as well. I was very impressed. 

As far as the unique features go, if you hunt with the bow I'm sure you will like it. It is nice to have a secure way of carrying the bow and once in the stand or blind I used pretty much all of the other tools. I made sure my broadheads were tight, at least the one I nocked in the stand and tweeked my nocks when required. It is nice not to have to fumble in a pack for the broadhead wrench etc. And you will appreciate the fang riser if you like to hang your bow on a hook or branch while in the stand.


----------



## Mr. Bill

Pierre Couture said:


> Out of curiosity, what's his draw length? I shoot about 31", give or take half an inch. Would that be possible with a 36 inch bow?


I believe it is 29" it is for sure 28" at least.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I have been shooting them over at Jeromes shop (Atkins Archery & Custom Strings) and have always been impressed with the bows ability. I just wish, and note I will be buying a Viper in the near future that we could get a riser with ATA 38" without the tool kit. Just a clean version of the bow. This from a guy that is a lever limb lunatic!

APA has an awesome product and Canadian built, a great combination.

Bob


----------



## Rampant

GenesisAlpha said:


> I have been shooting them over at Jeromes shop (Atkins Archery & Custom Strings) and have always been impressed with the bows ability. I just wish, and note I will be buying a Viper in the near future that we could get a riser with ATA 38" without the tool kit. Just a clean version of the bow. This from a guy that is a lever limb lunatic!
> 
> APA has an awesome product and Canadian built, a great combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Stay tuned Bob! Your ideal bow may just be a reality in 2012...


----------



## Iron Mike

I had the great opportunity to shoot the line-up just a few weeks ago; super impressed with each and every one of them.

APA will definitely be my next personal purchase.:shade:


----------



## hotwheels

I have three all good shooting bows
I just wish there were some grip options
The new 2011 XL36 will be my fav me thinks


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Nigel! How are ya doin.

I know I am just riser retentive but I will keep my eyes open for the dream bow.

They are sweet shooters, watched Jerome lay some awesome kills on a couple of northern goodies for the freezer.

Bob


----------



## cath8r

I think a long riser would do wonders for that line-up. No gimicks, just a clean riser with not too parralel limbs. Wouldn't it be sweet if they offered a bow in the 42" range with options in dual, single and hybrid cam? 7"ish BH. The same bow with those 3 cam options. I'd love for any manufacturer to do that. Bonus if it was Canadian to boot. Leave the fangs, sharpener, wrench, fork and spoon off the bow. 
Could never get behind the other APA's. Not bad bows, just not my cup of tea, but if a longer, clean bow is on the horizon, it be great.
A long riser with those aggressive cams they used to have in the 330 IBO range is what the market needs(well my dream bow needs anyway...)


----------



## Pierre Couture

cath8r said:


> I think a long riser would do wonders for that line-up. No gimicks, just a clean riser with not too parralel limbs. Wouldn't it be sweet if they offered a bow in the 42" range with options in dual, single and hybrid cam? 7"ish BH. The same bow with those 3 cam options. I'd love for any manufacturer to do that. Bonus if it was Canadian to boot. Leave the fangs, sharpener, wrench, fork and spoon off the bow.
> Could never get behind the other APA's. Not bad bows, just not my cup of tea, but if a longer, clean bow is on the horizon, it be great.
> A long riser with those aggressive cams they used to have in the 330 IBO range is what the market needs(well my dream bow needs anyway...)


You could still leave those features on, as they are indeed a trademark of that company, and the bows are already very well balanced, but I agree on the 40-42 ATA for finger shooters :drool:


----------



## cath8r

I shoot a release and can't stay away from 40+" bows. I target shoot and hunt Mathews C4's and they work fine. Those features come off as gimicky to me. The fangs are cool I guess, but the sharpener and other stuff can go. I'm pretty sure putting 3 distinct cam options on identical platforms would make them the first to do so. ATA's would vary maybe a 1/2" either way to make the cams work but I think it would go over well. But then again, not being Hoyt, Mathews, PSE or Bowtech really makes their status in the industry a visit rather than home. No?


----------



## Engine10

"Ditto" to all the postive comments!

I'm on my 3rd Black Mamba, started with an X1, got an XL and now I'm hunting with an MX2.

The APA company is first-rate and the products are exceptional quality and value!

I have several late model bows incl. Bowtech, Hoyt AM32, Athens Exceed 300 plus some Martin and PSE stuff. I set them in row and shoot 1 arrow from each. 

Compared in that fashion the MX2 is smoother, faster, quieter and especially; less abusive to my right shoulder.
Each bow has + & -'s but the APA's have more +'s.

If I could only have one bow it would be an APA.
My observations


----------



## Pierre Couture

cath8r said:


> I shoot a release and can't stay away from 40+" bows. I target shoot and hunt Mathews C4's and they work fine. Those features come off as gimicky to me. The fangs are cool I guess, but the sharpener and other stuff can go. I'm pretty sure putting 3 distinct cam options on identical platforms would make them the first to do so. ATA's would vary maybe a 1/2" either way to make the cams work but I think it would go over well. But then again, not being Hoyt, Mathews, PSE or Bowtech really makes their status in the industry a visit rather than home. No?


Granted, target shooting and hunting needs do differ quite a bit in terms of those "gimmicks". But where they're totally irrelevant for target shooting, some hunters do appreciate them. Personally, I've enjoyed the capacity to work on my old Pro Sport without a bow press for 18 years now, (adding the old Hoyt limb buttons and the special string that came with them) and only APA offers such an option today, which is a major plus for me. A customizable, longer ATA platform would indeed be great too.


----------



## 302jarvis

I dunno I just cant seem to see what the hype is about, A few guys shoot them here and I personally though they drew hard and also find they are real loud, I dunno I have nuthen against the company and would really like to support a canadian company but until I see one that is smooth and quiet, and I mean alot quieter then the ones I have heard, I dont see me shooting one of these bows.


----------



## OneidaStealth

I just purchased a 2010 Pit Viper from Atkins Archery and I love it smooth shooting solid drawstop dead quiet and very forgiving and Like GenesisAlpha i'm a lever limb fanatic as well @ thumbs up for APA!!!!


----------



## SuphanXP

302jarvis said:


> I dunno I just cant seem to see what the hype is about, A few guys shoot them here and I personally though they drew hard and also find they are real loud, I dunno I have nuthen against the company and would really like to support a canadian company but until I see one that is smooth and quiet, and I mean alot quieter then the ones I have heard, I dont see me shooting one of these bows.



What?! Noisy?! There, I just shot mine twice...you hear it lol?!


----------



## 302jarvis

I though I herd something and thats saying something im in nb and you are in ontario


----------



## MLabonte

I know what the problem is Javis - the bow's @ your club claiming to be APA'S well there not ! Those are PSE' done over with just a APA Sticker on them. Those tricky people at your club I'm tellin ya !
If they are making alot of " noise " then the people shooting them should bring them back to the shop they got them from - obviously the shop owner did something wrong !!!
I'm shooting one of the fastest bow's out there " 08 Mamba x1 " with very little brace height and it's pretty quiet !!! Those damn PSE' with the APA stickers on them I'm tellin ya - sneaky sneaky !
See what I mean - Everyone wants to shoot a APA even if that means putting a APA sticker on a PSE ! :O


----------



## SuphanXP

The only thing that I would say is noisy is the twister rest. Other than that you can strip down any big name bow, shoot it at the same specs and hear the same noise db levels from them all. Now keep in mind all APA's bows since "08 have had an IBO of 320fps or greater which fairly fast, & that's the single-cams. The rest are 340fps-362fps, screaming fast!! Everyone knows that speed comes with sacrifice in the archery world so yes, they are noisier than an Alphamax or a DXT, but by how much...minimal. I shot an APA SuphanXP for 3 years and everyone on the courses were all amazed at how quiet it was. Just my opinion but I'm sure I'm not alone. 

"I'd agree with you but then we'd both be wrong." - Steven Tyler


----------



## Elk_Hunter

I've been shooting a King Cobra for just over a yr and absoultly love this bow, its fast,queit, very little shock, and I find it rather easy to pull, I'd recommend them to anyone, looking at getting another APA next yr for a target bow, just haven't decided which one yet


----------



## Crashman

To those wishing for a long riser, well APA already makes a long riser. Take a look at the XL 36 or or Viper XL. Both are made on a long riser with parallel limbs which keeps the A2A fairly moderate, if you want a longer A2A, you can call the factory and talk to them about different limb angle options. Tel them you want the long riser with the "A" limb cup angle, and long limbs, this will get you very close to 40" or maybe beyond. This would make one helluva target bow! But I don't think you will find a long riser APA that is stripped down, they will always have the fang, handle, and tool center...that is their trade mark. You might as well ask Chev to drop the bow tie.


----------

